# 120G DIY tank build - overflow advice needed



## athreyan (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi!
I have this same post elsewhere here... Thought I'd get more help in the specific DIY forum... so I'm just copy-pasting...

Hello all,
I'm pretty new to this forum. Have been surfing through this community for months now, but this is really my first 'real' post.
A while ago I managed to convince my mother-in-law (!) to keep a tank (wonder of all wonders, I know!). The point was to house some of my beautiful fancy Goldfish in a large enough aquarium. I don't have the space to have a large aquarium. I was practically duped by the LFS into buying so many fish for my 40G (6 fancy Goldfish!). A while later I realised (from reading through various forums) that I had practically imprisoned them! So as a stop gap measure I really pumped up my filtration, water changes and also sent in some air-lines for bubbles. I have not had any real troubles. the fish seem healthy & active. And in the meanwhile, I conjured up the magic of convincing my MIL.
Now I plan to build a 120G tank for these fellows. Its gonna be 48"x24"x24". I'm hoping this will be good enough size for them.
I've kinda narrowed down on the decor for the tank too. It's gonna be a bed of inert sand gravel with some lovely round river rocks that I found. I'm also gonna put in a piece of driftwood. i'm also planning to plant it some. Just some hardy Anubias & Java Fern ( I really love a planted tank!). I do have a couple of Anubias in my present 40G and the fish don't seem to eat them. for the plants, I'm also gonna have a island of plant substrate (not decided on which one; I'd like something brown to go with the rest of the stuff)ok, some of the more daunting stuff...

FILTRATION
There's going to be a sump with all the mech filters, bio filters and anything that needs to be there. this serves two purposes for my MIL. She wouldn't have to put her hand into the main tank much and also for a clean look to the main tank.
I'm powering it with a 3000L/H (660G, I think) pump for the return. reducing for head loss, I think it should give me about 5x to 6x cycling per hour.
I will also be adding a canister filter of about 1200L/H (300G?). Not decided what brand/model.
as an add on, and I believe to keep the system aerobic, I'm gonna put an UG filter in there. Just so there is some extra filtration.

Am I doing the right thing? is this going to be enough?

OVERFLOW
wow! this is where it all got interesting!
I have done a fair bit of reading/browsing for various overflow systems and noise reduction... Durso, Stockman, Beananimal etc.
It looks to me that the 'beananimal' system works really well. and I'm tempted to use it here.

So to go with this system, I'm gonna have a overflow box that runs the entire length of the tank with the weir, of course.
Then there's going to be three holes to the back of the tank with the siphon, secondary & safety lines.

MY QUESTION: what diameter pipes should I use for this system? It will be returning 550-600GPH... I'm thinking 1" should do fine... but not sure. HELP!
ALSO: can I use a glass lily pipe to return the water to the main? what I mean is will the glass pipe take that amount of force or will it just snap and make a water fountain in my MIL's living room?!?!?!?!
The lily pipe is just for aesthetics, and the idea WILL be dropped if any of you suggest imminent danger. 
​


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have no advice to offer you.
But, I wanted to THANK YOU, for doing your research and realizing the fish store did the wrong thing by letting you over stock your 40G with these adorable fancys. And not only realizing this issue, but correcting the issue by building a MUCH larger aquarium for them. Your goldies will love you forever for doing the right thing for them. I send my thanks for your MIL as well, it isn't always easy to allow such a large aquarium in your home. My husband took some convincing for my 75 gal. He's paranoid about amount of water 

I hope someone with more experience in this area will help you with your questions.


----------



## athreyan (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Fishyfishy89!
thanks for your encouraging words...
BTW I was away to my MIL's place for the past week... Tank Build!!!
it was a fun week with all the build and stuff...
will post pics soon


----------



## athreyan (Dec 1, 2012)

some pics of the tank
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/45512/album/120g-tank-diy-build-5223/


----------

